# My Himalayan Lily



## sneso (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post to the forum.
This is a picture of my Himalayan cat named Lily. She just turned 1 year old this month.
Lily almost didn't make it last year. She had a birth defect, a diagphragmatic hernia. Her Liver was stuck inside her heart sack.
She's alive and well now though, (and about $3000 later in vet bills).


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and Lily. She is a gorgeous kitty and a very lucky one, that is for sure.


----------



## velvet6 (Dec 17, 2008)

She looks like a dainty cloud. How lovely!

And kudos to you for opening your home up to her.


----------



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

She is gorgeous! So glad to hear she is healthy. Those vet bills can get astronomical!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome! Lily is really very beautiful! Love her color!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's so pretty


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

She's one lucky kitty! 
She's really beautiful!


----------



## sneso (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments!
Lily is something else. Himalayans, much like dogs, are VERY loyal to their owners.
Lily follows me around everywhere I go, and will not allow strangers to pet or hold her at all.
She was a rowdy little kitten, but now is very laid back now that she's grown up a bit.
She still loves to play though when I take the time to.

Here's another pic of her.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart She is absolutely gorgeous


----------

